# Book keeping, budget expense software



## sharps (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey does anyone have a recommendation for some good accounting software targeted to small businesses? Or does someone have a resource for professional excel sheets on business expenses, estimated break-even, entrepreneurs bet?

Jaxworks.com: Small Business Spreadsheet Factory is a good starting point, but not really what im looking for. Quicken is for the birds.


----------



## JDesigns (Feb 25, 2007)

I did accounting for a large wholesale company for years before getting into my own apparel business. Most of the really good software packages will cost you a small (or large) fortune. 

I am not a fan of Quicken but find Quickbooks Pro to be tolerable. Also, check out www.office.microsoft.com for Excel templates. They have quite a few business ones that may work for you.


----------



## sharps (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for your valuable input Jennifer. May I ask what sheets did you use the most frequently and is there anything special you would recommend to keep track of? So far I have simple spreadsheets for Cost of goods sold per unit basis, manufacturing overhead expenses, and a pro forma income statement. Since I dont have much sales for a balance sheet, Im just trying to keep track of investments.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe microsoft offers a free acounting program. Check out their website. I down loaded it awhile back but I use an excell spread sheet that I created myself and Turbo tax to file schedule C.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

If you use an accountant, why not ask them if they like certain software over others. I have one certain friend whose accountant tossed them the Quickbooks starter software Cd, asked her to use it because it makes his job easier. 

I did her books on it for a few months while she focused on start up (pizza place). I had all the info for her quarterly taxes for her in a matter of 5 minutes. 

Seemed okay to me, but I'm well aware each person has individual preferences, good luck finding yours. I was more bringing to light here that if you do use a certain accountant, it might be useful to ask them if they can recommend one over another, as it may work out if you like the software.


----------



## JDesigns (Feb 25, 2007)

Cost of Goods Sold is my number one report but I also track sales/cost by job and category (vinyl vs screenprint vs sublimation). I also track gross and taxable sales for my quarterly taxes. I am still pretty small with only a year's worth of data but I am starting this year to attempt to forecast inventory and cash flow.

Quickbooks has a pretty good report section (my former job was to create reports and manage the databases for the accounting dept).

I am meeting with my accountant next month so we'll see how well Quickbooks did for me. Since 2007 was my first year, he will probably need to see a detailed cash flow analysis with profit and loss for my personal taxes. 

I agree with the others about asking your accountant, if you have one, and checking out Microsoft's website. If you have office and a basic knowledge of spreadsheets you could do everything you need without having to purchase additional software. I got Quickbooks Pro for free from someone who bought it and never even opened it. I use it as a work flow tool - I enter orders into it and it takes care of inventory tracking and invoicing and statements.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm glad to see this post. I was going to us the birds, LOL, quickens or quickbooks. They have a free version and I don't think I need a lot for now. Just something to help me keep track of money. But now I have some other opsions thanks to you guys. I love this place.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

I can offer you a less expensive alternative.

For years I sold POS systems and trained people in their use, as well as how to do their own accounting. Along the way I became a reseller for a couple of companies.

Here is one of the products I recommend, it's called Bookkeeper 2008. It's available through most of the office supply chains, and direct from the publisher. Cost is $ 39.95, and it's a full system, except payroll, which is optional. 

I'm going give you a link to the publisher's site, where you can order. Right now they have a Special going - a 25% discount. That brings it down to $ 30 and you can download it for no shipping.

Here's the link - http://www.internetmarketingworx.com/BK2008

I've sold many copies myself and trained people in it's use. It's not quite as easy to get around in as Quickbooks, but at a quarter of the price, it's a good value.
.


----------



## sharps (Nov 14, 2007)

Lol Marc. Pete: Bookkeeper 2008 looks very clean and streamlined. In my research for QuickBooks I noticed you can also setup a merchant account with them and have all your transactions integrated. Now that sounds nice! The rates certainly look affordable, 1.72% on swiped transactions for Visa/MC/Discover. Credit card reader for $89. You can also set up your webstore. 

Anyone try this option out? here I was stuck in the stone age.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

MY BAD!

I did not give the Discount Code - It's AFBK825. Enter that and save $10!
.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you! I was just trying to figure out what bookkeeping system to go with since I am outgrowning my Excel spreadsheets style of books. I used the Quickbooks free version but it lacks the inventory and stocking info I need and I am not about to spend the bucks they want for Pro. I like $30. I used the code... My only issue with this site was that when I got to the CC screen the site did not show with https:// then after I hit the back/forth finally https:// appeared but the certificate used is for another domain. Lastly I got an expired certificate for an adsys.xxx.net that likely secures the download. So I was a bit uncomfortable with the whole thing. Now I can load this up at home and see how I like it. I consulted on Quickbooks for years then took a break so it will be fun to figure out a new system.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

I haven't been active with them for about a year, or nore. But I'll pass this on to my sales rep, if he'e still there? Either way, I'll see that someone hears of the difficulties.

They've just had my card on file for several years, so there is no problem with them, but on the net anything without the https could end up in Nigeria. 

Sorry for that, I'll tell them to tighten up!
.


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

My personal opinion - get Quickbooks Pro not Quickbooks Starter. The Pro version is about $80 more, but allows you to import information from your bank (if you do online banking) and some suppliers will let you download order history and import it. I originally bought the Starter CD because it was cheaper - used it all year, but not being able to import any outside info was annoying. Instead, everything has to be entered in manually. I just recently went and got the Pro version . . . works much better for me.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm getting the QuickBooks Simple Start Plus Pack 2008 because I can use my American Express points to buy it.  Can I upgrade from there?


----------



## GREENgarage (Feb 11, 2008)

Quickbooks Pro is on sale right now at costco. well.....actually, let me rephrase that. Costco is offering a $50 coupon for the 2008 quickbooks.


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

I like Quickbooks Pro as well. FWIW, I am not a big numbers person so I hired an accountant to come in and set up the company properly and train me on how to use it.

Can't say it was the most intuitive to learn, but once someone explained it, it sorta made sense.

There used to be a link somewhere on their support website where you could search for local people who could help you with QB on your platform. 

It was worth every penny.


----------



## WatRuLookinAt (Feb 25, 2008)

I am looking at QuickbooksPro myself, but I have been comparing it to the QuickBooks Retail eddition Whic cost an extra $175 but offers features to track sales tax and has other features designed for retail business. Has anyone used this version? What would everyone recondmend.


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

If i have no experience with bookkeeping would yall recommend getting someone to come in and train me? If so about how much does it cost? Still trying to figure out which system to go with. Also, would yall recommend using a back up system like carbonite? or another program?


----------

